# Let's say it again, most people use this website for the forums.



## Ondrashek06 (Feb 5, 2022)

When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I except to get thrown straight into the forums, but instead I get thrown on the "customizable" homepage. There is nothing customizable about it. The only thing that isn't just admin-promoted posts is your own notes, so I set the notes to link straight to the forums. However, I still have the huge "newsfeed" banner LOCKED on the top of the page and there's no way to either put it to the bottom or permanently remove it, as I do not care about it and it just distracts me from the forums.

If I actually cared about the admins' personal opinions, I would click on the "news and announcements" forums and read the threads on there.

Let's say it again: This is a site where you can discuss Nintendo products, and get advice on homebrew as it is the biggest forum that allows this stuff.
If I wanted Nintendo news, I would read the DOZENS of other websites that repeat and milk the same exact message. Even a small, "stability" FW update has like 50 articles the second it releases. No need to add a 51st and shove it in my face. I already know.

Stop trying to repurpose this website to something else by shoving stuff in people's faces. Make a subdomain like "news.gbatemp.net" with this stuff for the people that are interested in it.

Also, STOP pushing "TempStyle n+1" on people that want to use older TempStyles. I never wanted to use 3.2, as I was used to 3, yet here I am using that. You'd expect the "theme" button to let you select "TempStyle Legacy" or something, instead it is just a dark/light theme selection.


----------



## Issac (Feb 5, 2022)

bookmark: https://gbatemp.net/forums/
ezpz


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 5, 2022)

I am part of GBAtemp for the site as a whole, but I am not sure what your issues are. What do you mean by 


Ondrashek06 said:


> I still have the huge "newsfeed" banner LOCKED on


There is the main site navigation at the top of each page but it's pretty small and most websites do that these days.



Ondrashek06 said:


> Let's say it again: This is a site where you can discuss Nintendo products, and get advice on homebrew as it is the biggest forum that allows this stuff.
> If I wanted Nintendo news, I would read the DOZENS of other websites that repeat and milk the same exact message. Even a small, "stability" FW update has like 50 articles the second it releases. No need to add a 51st and shove it in my face. I already know.
> 
> Stop trying to repurpose this website to something else by shoving stuff in people's faces. Make a subdomain like "news.gbatemp.net" with this stuff for the people that are interested in it.


This has literally always been GBAtemp. I've been a member for over 11 years now and I can tell you that the Temp has barely changed its main formula. The site has gone through a lot of changes over the years but most of what we see today is pretty much how it's been since the start.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 5, 2022)

The epitome of "first world problem". Thanks for the laugh!

Fun fact: What you're complaining about has been GBAtemp for yeeeeears.


----------



## Issac (Feb 5, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This has literally always been GBAtemp. I've been a member for over 11 years now and I can tell you that the Temp has barely changed its main formula. The site has gone through a lot of changes over the years but most of what we see today is pretty much how it's been since the start.


Right? Coming up on 18 years now, and sure there were different kind of news on the front page at first (scene releases information boxes) but... yeah It's always been something like this.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 5, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Stop trying to repurpose this website to something else by shoving stuff in people's faces. Make a subdomain like "news.gbatemp.net" with this stuff for the people that are interested in it.


Fun fact: this website was predominantly news-only long before the forums arrived.

As for your suggestion, no. Bookmark the forums instead, as previously suggested.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 5, 2022)

Lol so you want…. Reddit?


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 6, 2022)

The default homepage is great.  You get scene news, reviews, and recent content all right up top.  It's great for keeping up on what's going on, and finding a conversation to join if you're interested.  If you want to start on the forums, then just type gbatemp.net/forums instead of gbatemp.net.  This complaint makes no sense to me.


----------



## Edgarska (Feb 6, 2022)

Did you do a site-wide poll to figure out what most people use gbatemp for, or did you just assume that since you use it a certain way everyone else does too?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)

I thought this was a dating site 

I've been trying to lure people to my apartment, but all I get are warnings and posts removed


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 6, 2022)

Issac said:


> Right? Coming up on 18 years now, and sure there were different kind of news on the front page at first (scene releases information boxes) but... yeah It's always been something like this.


I miss the good old scene releases threads.  Please bring them back!  Nah, just kidding.  They were fun back in the GBA or NDS era, but no longer needed for Switch. I haven't used them in years.  Everything's fine as it is, the site is great.


----------



## duwen (Feb 6, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> This is a site where you can discuss Nintendo products, and get advice on homebrew as it is the biggest forum that allows this stuff.


I guess that's all YOU use it for, but it seems that you haven't noticed all the other stuff it covers and how many people here have interest in platforms beyond Nintendo.

The limited site you want is still here, so why moan about all the extra stuff that most of us appreciate that's always been here?
You might as well be saying "I don't look at the Sega forum so get rid of it".


----------



## Archolm (Feb 6, 2022)

Disagree wholeheartedly. I like the news posts, as well as the reviews.


----------



## Eight Bit Alien (Feb 6, 2022)

I've been coming here since 2006, and I think losing the news feed / homepage would be an absolute tragedy. 
I have no idea how OP could possibly find that content objectionable.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 6, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I thought this was a dating site


It's not???
That would explain why I haven't gotten a match in 15 years...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)

BORTZ said:


> It's not???
> That would explain why I haven't gotten a match in 15 years...


Do you want me to draw yet another twisted fantasy?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2022)

Others have taken the practical aspects but I think I can go one further on the claim of people using it for the forums.

I have been able to spam up the front page for a number of years now. News, reviews, original content (in my case usually more technical in nature but can go other ways) and big secret of user engagement bait as well (share your stories, opinions on this concept, what do you know of, what do you have...) with a slight twist to make it more than a boring listicle (favourite game is boring as everybody has that, and frankly for as awful as metacritic is a genre/console search and sort by score will probably get you what you need to know, favourite game that nobody has likely played in the last year https://gbatemp.net/threads/favourite-game-nobody-in-the-world-has-played-in-the-last-year.593578/ being a bit of a twist as everybody likes a hidden gem).

By whatever metric you care to have -- views, replies, downloads, likes, length of activity before death, engagement from regular users, engagement from new users, ratios of anything previously mentioned, haven't bothered to track outside links and most times it happens it would have happened anyway (sometimes we get scooped by even mainstream sites from stuff that started on the forums)... then you see a massive shift sticking it on the portal either in general or promoting it after leaving it languishing in the forums for a while, or indeed not promoting to the portal despite it being entirely in line with previous efforts. This also applies to reviews -- before they were auto cross posted anybody that did a portal cross post, including after the fact, saw a bump as well. Similarly if focus is split (some will write an overview article and redirect to thread on the forums, others will essentially mean there are two threads on the same subject active at once) then the portal one tends to get a lot more traction than the other by all the same metrics.
I will give that things are more informal than rigorous and both differences in articles (in my case what the overlap between ROM hacking, advanced game porting/reverse engineering (which I did not put on the portal), hacking concepts (no portal but was stuck), how to be a game journalist though as it is a download, I am not sure where those numbers came from, how to find glitches in /break systems in games I don't know -- I am interested in all of those but the fact alone I wrote long articles on them says I am freak) as well as having to back out timeframes (summer vs winter) and other activity levels. Being on the portal is also not an assured success either -- even ignoring flash carts that 5 people have but professional obligation/site subject matter says it goes up then there have been things that failed to gain any traction (I did some articles on the game industry stocks some years ago, nice enough little writeups as these things go, nobody cared). Alas we have never had a proper control either and posted EOF style nonsense (April Fools does not count) to see what goes there.

Do I go on the portal for more than checking I have not screwed up the formatting (again, possibly of the whole thing in a few embarrassing cases) or maybe when sitting on a computer not my own and killing 5 minutes? No and I imagine most people ever likely to read this are in a similar position. To say most, much less having it vs a simple forum index as the main entry point? Not even close.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Feb 7, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Fun fact: this website was predominantly news-only long before the forums arrived.
> 
> As for your suggestion, no. Bookmark the forums instead, as previously suggested.


You have literally denied every single one of my suggestions posted here. Why do I need the huge image panel LOCKED ON THE TOP OF THE HOMEPAGE. Letting people move/remove it would literally harm nobody, as the people who want it there would keep it there and others would remove it.

I wish this site had more competent and open-minded administrators, and less entitled people who think that this site is the perfect thing ever created and any suggestion for change is treated as heresy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 7, 2022)

Can't imagine coming in here, making some of the weirdest demands... Then insulting people when you don't get your way.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2022)

Issac said:


> bookmark: https://gbatemp.net/forums/
> ezpz


This is by far the best option, I don't see the necessity to make cheese out of something so trivial.

The main page has all the main component, and from there you go to the category of your liking.

And if you only want to see the forums, and only the forums, then https://gbatemp.net/forums/ is all you need to enter.

This has been the way to go for a really long time, and obviously this won't change any time soon.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Feb 5, 2022)

When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I except to get thrown straight into the forums, but instead I get thrown on the "customizable" homepage. There is nothing customizable about it. The only thing that isn't just admin-promoted posts is your own notes, so I set the notes to link straight to the forums. However, I still have the huge "newsfeed" banner LOCKED on the top of the page and there's no way to either put it to the bottom or permanently remove it, as I do not care about it and it just distracts me from the forums.

If I actually cared about the admins' personal opinions, I would click on the "news and announcements" forums and read the threads on there.

Let's say it again: This is a site where you can discuss Nintendo products, and get advice on homebrew as it is the biggest forum that allows this stuff.
If I wanted Nintendo news, I would read the DOZENS of other websites that repeat and milk the same exact message. Even a small, "stability" FW update has like 50 articles the second it releases. No need to add a 51st and shove it in my face. I already know.

Stop trying to repurpose this website to something else by shoving stuff in people's faces. Make a subdomain like "news.gbatemp.net" with this stuff for the people that are interested in it.

Also, STOP pushing "TempStyle n+1" on people that want to use older TempStyles. I never wanted to use 3.2, as I was used to 3, yet here I am using that. You'd expect the "theme" button to let you select "TempStyle Legacy" or something, instead it is just a dark/light theme selection.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Feb 7, 2022)

Okay. Now, say ONE WAY that would unlocking the top panel on the homepage hurt any user on this website.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2022)

Locking this thread would be better...


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Feb 7, 2022)

And lock it for what reason exactly? What rule did I break? Or are you just on a power-trip?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 7, 2022)

Being a condescending knob is more than enough of a reason. It's unproductive being the way you are. Wasting time and effort on something so trivial as trying to change the way the entire website works to cater to literally ONE person. Why you made this thread is mind boggling. The fact you did, and are acting the way you do is just a testament to you as a person. Seriously, reflect on your life and person.


----------



## Aheago (Feb 7, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I except to get thrown straight into the forums, but instead I get thrown on the "customizable" homepage. There is nothing customizable about it. The only thing that isn't just admin-promoted posts is your own notes, so I set the notes to link straight to the forums. However, I still have the huge "newsfeed" banner LOCKED on the top of the page and there's no way to either put it to the bottom or permanently remove it, as I do not care about it and it just distracts me from the forums.
> 
> If I actually cared about the admins' personal opinions, I would click on the "news and announcements" forums and read the threads on there.
> 
> ...


At the very least I wish the site would allow us to stop videos from playing automatically as you scroll past them. It’s easily the most annoying feature


----------



## duwen (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I *expect* to get thrown straight into the forums


Your expectation is what's at fault here, as your expectation is not in line with how the site has ever behaved.
If I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar I correctly expect to find myself on the homepage.



Ondrashek06 said:


> I wish this site had more competent and open-minded administrators, and less entitled people who think that this site is the perfect thing ever created and any suggestion for change is treated as heresy.


There's nothing wrong with how the site behaves - everything works as expected. Regardless of any claims of competency against any member here, to expect the site to behave in a way that suits *you* rather than the way it has always worked is the epitomy of 'entitled behaviour'.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Okay. Now, say ONE WAY that would unlocking the top panel on the homepage hurt any user on this website.


If this thing is bothering you so much… (a lot of staff in the thread – I hope this one is okay to post here – else remove it):

gbatemp.net###featured_container​I love the site and use it daily. I love it so much that I support it with money. This makes me feel better when doing things like this ↑↑↑↑
I don't agree with every single aspect… still it is no *your* site, it is not *my* site and it won't be adjusted around one person's personal preferences.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> And lock it for what reason exactly? What rule did I break? Or are you just on a power-trip?


I know right? @DinohScene can sometimes be so Biased and Immature.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> You have literally denied every single one of my suggestions posted here. Why do I need the huge image panel LOCKED ON THE TOP OF THE HOMEPAGE. Letting people move/remove it would literally harm nobody, as the people who want it there would keep it there and others would remove it.
> 
> I wish this site had more competent and open-minded administrators, and less entitled people who think that this site is the perfect thing ever created and any suggestion for change is treated as heresy.


We are not against implementing user suggestions. In fact I'm quite proud of how much we take user feedback into consideration. Many times we have made changes based on user feedback, that's what this particular forum is for. But you must simply understand that when you are demanding changes that only seem to benefit you, don't be surprised if they're not taken seriously, especially when you use a condescending tone and _then_ insult the staff.

Maybe next time you should gather feedback from other members and see if they also agree with your suggestions and get some weight behind your idea.

Coming in guns blazing and demanding huge overhauls to the site to appease your own personal preference is simply ludicrous.


----------



## icogniito (Feb 8, 2022)

I've been lurking on this site for almost 10 years now, this is how it's been the entire time. Nothings changed. I (and i'm probably not alone on this) would most likely stop using the site if we ever lost the front page as its a great way to keep up on news about stuff the forum usually talks about. Combining scene news, general gaming developments and reviews in one place like this works perfectly.

Also coming in guns blazing and throwing shade on the admins is a shurefire way to not get your suggestions listened to.


----------



## LoggerMan (Feb 8, 2022)

I like the homepage, it's where I go for news that relates to things GBATempers are interested in.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 8, 2022)

well the replies of pretty much everybody barring the OP has made me happy to read as mag staff

so thanks people, you are appreciated.


----------



## Milenko (Feb 8, 2022)

Issac said:


> bookmark: https://gbatemp.net/forums/
> ezpz


This, but https://gbatemp.net/new/


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 8, 2022)

I like the homepage, it more or less gives me want I want which is some news, the odd review and the recent forum posts.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Feb 8, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> huge overhauls


Okay. But there is already a feature that lets you customize your homepage & add/remove "boxes" from it. Unlocking the top panel isn't a "huge overhaul", I think it is literally just 1 parameter in the code to unlock it.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> And lock it for what reason exactly? What rule did I break? Or are you just on a power-trip?


Dinoh is a biased mod, of course he's on a power trip.


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 8, 2022)

Aheago said:


> At the very least I wish the site would allow us to stop videos from playing automatically as you scroll past them. It’s easily the most annoying feature


Try this:  Click on your name (top right of the screen). Click on Preferences. Go down to GBAtemp Options, and check "Disable affiliate videos" It should help.


----------



## Aheago (Feb 8, 2022)

Dust2dust said:


> Try this:  Click on your name (top right of the screen). Click on Preferences. Go down to GBAtemp Options, and check "Disable affiliate videos" It should help.


Most def thanks! Will that also stop the random youtube videos?Like ones from homepage articles or random threads.


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 8, 2022)

Aheago said:


> Most def thanks! Will that also stop the random youtube videos?Like ones from homepage articles or random threads.


Youtube videos don't autoplay for me, even on Youtube itself.  Something I did setting up my browser, probably.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> I think it is literally just 1 parameter in the code to unlock it.


Changing the way an entire page works isn't necessarily as simple as "1 parameter in the code". It's even worse when you assume something is so simple to change.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Feb 5, 2022)

When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I except to get thrown straight into the forums, but instead I get thrown on the "customizable" homepage. There is nothing customizable about it. The only thing that isn't just admin-promoted posts is your own notes, so I set the notes to link straight to the forums. However, I still have the huge "newsfeed" banner LOCKED on the top of the page and there's no way to either put it to the bottom or permanently remove it, as I do not care about it and it just distracts me from the forums.

If I actually cared about the admins' personal opinions, I would click on the "news and announcements" forums and read the threads on there.

Let's say it again: This is a site where you can discuss Nintendo products, and get advice on homebrew as it is the biggest forum that allows this stuff.
If I wanted Nintendo news, I would read the DOZENS of other websites that repeat and milk the same exact message. Even a small, "stability" FW update has like 50 articles the second it releases. No need to add a 51st and shove it in my face. I already know.

Stop trying to repurpose this website to something else by shoving stuff in people's faces. Make a subdomain like "news.gbatemp.net" with this stuff for the people that are interested in it.

Also, STOP pushing "TempStyle n+1" on people that want to use older TempStyles. I never wanted to use 3.2, as I was used to 3, yet here I am using that. You'd expect the "theme" button to let you select "TempStyle Legacy" or something, instead it is just a dark/light theme selection.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2022)

set up a script with an extension or something that automatically directs you to https://gbatemp.net/forums/ if you try going to gbatemp.net


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I except to get thrown straight into the forums, but instead I get thrown on the "customizable" homepage. There is nothing customizable about it. The only thing that isn't just admin-promoted posts is your own notes, so I set the notes to link straight to the forums. However, I still have the huge "newsfeed" banner LOCKED on the top of the page and there's no way to either put it to the bottom or permanently remove it, as I do not care about it and it just distracts me from the forums.
> 
> If I actually cared about the admins' personal opinions, I would click on the "news and announcements" forums and read the threads on there.
> 
> ...







Considering nobody has really taken your side on this maybe you should concede you are in a minority there.


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2022)

Dust2dust said:


> Youtube videos don't autoplay for me, even on Youtube itself.  Something I did setting up my browser, probably.


YouTube videos has never autoplayed for me


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2022)

Aheago said:


> Most def thanks! Will that also stop the random youtube videos?Like ones from homepage articles or random threads.


I just had a look on the Ghostwire news post: here
and checked the source. It should say autoplay=1 in the link if it's set to autoplay... so it almost sounds like it's some "feature" or bug in your browser if videos auto play


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 8, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Okay. But there is already a feature that lets you customize your homepage & add/remove "boxes" from it. Unlocking the top panel isn't a "huge overhaul", I think it is literally just 1 parameter in the code to unlock it.


Is it that hard to understand that world does not revolve around you?
If something bothers you, find a solution on *client* *side* aka *your OWN* *computer*. I get annoyed by stuff on the internet all the time, but nobody will change all internet sites according to my personal wishes. I advise my own computers to do things after my wishes and unsurprisingly the silicon slaves obey.

You have been told a few possibilities:

Bookmark https://gbatemp.net/forums/
Bookmark https://gbatemp.net/new/ or https://gbatemp.net/new/threads/
What I told you before (and has not been removed by staff, so I guess it is tolerated)
Seems you don't like the front page "portal" with the news and all that stuff. Why do you insist on more customization on portal? It is literally that easy, even on a new machine not having a bookmark. "https://gbatemp.net/forums/" is not much longer to type than ""https://gbatemp.net/"

I'm surprised that the staff has this much patience with the topic instead of simply locking the thread and saying: "Enough."


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 8, 2022)

Funny thing is Temp is my source of news just as my source of new hacks/cfw for PS4/PS5 & Switch
The recent content tab has always been extremely useful to use aswell b/c you can easily jump right into that category of your personal recommendations feed. I came here for information and the "Know how" not what a forum looks like, but to each their own. 

I'm not making excuses for temp, but since this site is very well known on the web its going to have a different appearance or navigation layouts than your average forum site that only cares about ad revenue and make little to no changes.


----------



## Aheago (Feb 8, 2022)

Issac said:


> I just had a look on the Ghostwire news post: here
> and checked the source. It should say autoplay=1 in the link if it's set to autoplay... so it almost sounds like it's some "feature" or bug in your browser if videos auto play
> View attachment 297286


Im using chrome and safari on iOS so not completely sure what would cause it

I use other xenforo sites using the same update and here is the only place they auto play


----------



## djpannda (Feb 8, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> Funny thing is Temp is my source of news just as my source of new hacks/cfw for PS4/PS5 & Switch
> The recent content tab has always been extremely useful to use aswell b/c you can easily jump right into that category of your personal recommendations feed. I came here for information and the "Know how" not what a forum looks like, but to each their own.
> 
> I'm not making excuses for temp, but since this site is very well known on the web its going to have a different appearance or navigation layouts than your average forum site that only cares about ad revenue and make little to no changes.


lol I was say WFt people talking but "ads" I don't get any ads on GBATEMP... Then I remember I'm a Patron Member...
Remember Folks Support your friendly neighborhood Hacking news/ Gaming website!


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 17, 2022)

DUDE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT HOW THE WEBSITE LOOK NOW WAKE UP ITS 2022


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2022)

Scarlet said:


> well the replies of pretty much everybody barring the OP has made me happy to read as mag staff
> 
> so thanks people, you are appreciated.


Fact, the Temp is better with Mag staff. I get my gaming news here because I know it's going to be the best.


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 21, 2022)

I barely use this site for Forums, And its the most accessible place for Scene News


----------



## ChibiMofo (Mar 21, 2022)

As someone who used a web browser for the first time in 1993, I astounded when I see youngsters who presumably have been using them all their lives not know how to properly bookmark a page. Maybe a little less Pokémon and a little more "how to use the Web" tutorials going forward?


Ondrashek06 said:


> When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I except to get thrown straight into the forums, but instead I ...
> Stop trying to repurpose this website to something else by shoving stuff in people's faces. Make a subdomain like "news.gbatemp.net" with this stuff for the people that are interested in it.
> 
> Also, STOP pushing "TempStyle n+1" on people that want to use older TempStyles. I never wanted to use 3.2, as I was used to 3, yet here I am using that. You'd expect the "theme" button to let you select "TempStyle Legacy" or something, instead it is just a dark/light theme selection.


----------



## NitroXL (Apr 2, 2022)

Ondrashek06 said:


> When I type "gbatemp.net" into the address bar, I except to get thrown straight into the forums, but instead I get thrown on the "customizable" homepage. There is nothing customizable about it. The only thing that isn't just admin-promoted posts is your own notes, so I set the notes to link straight to the forums. However, I still have the huge "newsfeed" banner LOCKED on the top of the page and there's no way to either put it to the bottom or permanently remove it, as I do not care about it and it just distracts me from the forums.
> 
> If I actually cared about the admins' personal opinions, I would click on the "news and announcements" forums and read the threads on there.
> 
> ...


from what I got, you want a website redesign, while yes it is kinda annoying to head to the weird homepage, it would be better to just have a customization thingy instead


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm surprised this got bumped this often.
This thread has outlived its usefulness, locked.


----------

